# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Tεχνητή γονιμοποίηση ωδικών πτηνών

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα Κωστα υπαρχει και τεχνικη σπερματοσυλλοης απο ωδικα πτηνα  :: 
Πολυ δυσκολο πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που κανουν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλημερα Νικολα! ολα υπαρχουν :Happy:  
κοιτα ποιο προσεκτικα τα δυο τελευταια βιντεο. στην αρχη παιρνει το σπερμα και μετα ο βαζει στο θηλυκο :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ειναι λιγο μπαχαλοι; Δε θα πρεπε να φορανε κανα γαντι, να μην ακουμπανε οπου να ναι τα σωληνακια και να μην τα φυσανε με το στομα! :eek:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> καλημερα Νικολα! ολα υπαρχουν 
> κοιτα ποιο προσεκτικα τα δυο τελευταια βιντεο. στην αρχη παιρνει το σπερμα και μετα ο βαζει στο θηλυκο


Κώστα δεν καταλαβαίνω...... γιατί το κάνουν αυτό και δεν βάζουν τα πουλιά να ζευγαρώσουν φυσιολογικά?????

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ο πραγματικος λογος που βγηκε αυτη η μεθοδο, ειναι για να μπορεσουν να αναπαραγουν πουλια προς εξαφανιση. η τεχνικη γινεται απο επιστημονες κυριως σε ζωολογικους κηπους.

μετα το πηρε ο καθε εκτροφεας και για οικονομικους λογους το κανουν σε ολα τα ειδη. παιζονται πολλα λεφτα, οχι αστεια. 




*Αλεξ ειδες το δεντρο και εχασες το δασος....

----------


## dimitris_patra

ναι, στην περίπτωση ειδών προς εξαφάνιση ή αν θέλει κάποιος να βγάλει υβρίδια όταν το ζευγάρωμα τους είναι δύσκολο το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά αν είδα καλά στα βίντεο παίρνουν σπέρμα από καναρίνι και το βάζουν σε καναρίνι.......

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ποιο ειναι το δασος που εχασα;;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ναι, στην περίπτωση ειδών προς εξαφάνιση ή αν θέλει κάποιος να βγάλει υβρίδια όταν το ζευγάρωμα τους είναι δύσκολο το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά αν είδα καλά στα βίντεο παίρνουν σπέρμα από καναρίνι και το βάζουν σε καναρίνι.......


ενδεικτικα τα εβαλα τα βιντεο, για να ξερουμε τι παιζεται. ο καθενας εχει το δικο του σκεπτικο για ποιο λογο το κανει. 
υπαρχουν καναρινια οπως τα Ιταλικα γιγαντιαια, τα παντοβαν (κατι τετοιο νομιζω ειναι το τελειυταιο βιντεο) που εχουν μεγαλη δυσκολια να ζευγαρωσουν.

στην χομπιστικη εκτροφη δεν προσφερει τιποτα, αλλα ακομα χειροτερα καταστρεφει το χομπι.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Ποιο ειναι το δασος που εχασα;;


 εκεινο που ηταν πισω απο το δεντρο που ειδες

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> εκεινο που ηταν πισω απο το δεντρο που ειδες


..........................Αντε! Επειδη δεν ξερω απο καναρινια θες να μου εξηγησεις τι θελεις να πεις μεσα απο τα βιντεο; Κατακρινεις την πρακτικη αυτη; Εμενα που απλα παρακολουθω θεματα για καναρινια πιο περιεργες μου χουν φανει πρακτικες τυπου βαζω καναρινια σε σκοτεινα κουτια με μουσικη..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

γι αυτο σου λεω αντε στα παπαγαλακια σου και ασε μας ησυχους.

οταν θα ασχοληθεις με εκτροφη και οχι απλα εχω ενα παπαγαλακι τοτε μπορει να παρεις καμια απαντηση

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και εμενα μου την βαραει οταν μου σβηνουν μυνηματα και στο επομενο που θα σβηστει αποχωρω. επισης μου την δινει οταν τριβοσαστε με τα παπαγαλακια αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν ειπα τιποτα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eεεεε; Δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα..Θα μου εξηγησει καποιος τι παιζει με την τεχνητη γονιμοποιηση;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Eεεεε; Δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα..Θα μου εξηγησει καποιος τι παιζει με την τεχνητη γονιμοποιηση;


Αλέξανδρε από όσο κατάλαβα εγώ ξεκίνησε για το λόγο ότι όταν κάποιο είδος ήταν υπό εξαφάνιση ώστε να επαναφέρουν τον πληθυσμό των πουλιών σε φυσιολογικό αριθμό . 
Δηλαδή , μπορεί να είχαν ένα αρσενικό και ένα θηλυκό που να μην τα έβρισκαν αλλά να έπρεπε να τα ζευγαρώσουν έτσι ώστε να έχουμε νεοσσούς που θα επαναφέρουν το είδος . Έπαιρνα το σπόρο  από το αρσενικό και το τοποθετούσα στην θηλυκιά και όλα οκ μετά ... 

Με λίγα λόγια , όταν υπάρχουν κάποια εμπόδια για την φυσιολογική και αποτελεσματική σύλληψη , η τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση τους έλυνε τα χέρια . 

Αυτό όσον αφορά για το πως ξεκίνησε , για το πως εξελίχθηκε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην δοκιμή δημιουργίας υβριδίων από πουλιά που δεν επιθυμούν να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους , να χρησιμοποιηθεί ώστε να γίνει αναπαραγωγή από ένα αρσενικό πουλί που για μορφολογικούς παράγοντες (εξάντληση , ταλαιπωρία φτερώματος δλδ για πουλιά πρωταθλητές ) δεν μπορεί να μπει στην φυσιολογική διαδικασία ζευγάρωμα - ανατροφή μικρών κτλ. οπότε παίρνουν το σπόρο του και το τοποθετούν στην μελλοντική μητέρα η οποία θα φέρει στην ζωή μικρά . 

χμ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο , οι πιο έμπειροι ας με διορθώσουν και συμπληρώσουν μήπως είπα καμιά πατάτα .  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ο τροπος που δειχνουν να το κανουν στα βιντεο ειναι ενταξει; Αυτο δεν καταλαβα. Ειναι κατακριτεα πρακτικη; Το σχολιο για τα παπαγαλακια που πηγαινε;

----------


## gpapjohn

Όπως ανέφερε και παραπάνω και ο Αντισυμβατικός τα βίντεο μπήκαν ενδεικτικά, το αν συμφωνεί κάποιος με την πρακτική είναι μία παράμετρος, έτσι κι αλλιώς η τεχνητή γονιμοποίηση χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως για να μην πω αποκλειστικά στα ζώα παραγωγής.

Η παρέμβαση του ανθρώπου στο φυσικό περιβάλλον και η ηθική της είναι ένα ζήτημα ανοιχτό, πχ η αιχμαλωσία των πτηνών (παπαγάλων, καναρινιών, καρδερινών κλπ), δεν είναι παρέμβαση;

----------

